# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل

## سالي جمعة

*الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل 
اعتمدت ونشرت على الملأ بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 52/164 المؤرخ في 15 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1997
وفتح باب التوقيع عليها خلال الفترة من 12 كانون الثاني/يناير 1998 لغاية 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999**

 إن الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية؛
إذ تضع في اعتبارها مقاصد ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومبادئه المتعلقة بحفظ السلام والأمن الدوليين وتعزيز حسن الجوار والعلاقات الودية والتعاون بين الدول؛
وإذ يساورها بالغ القلق إزاء تصاعد أعمال الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره في جميع أنحاء العالم؛
وإذ تشير إلى الإعلان المتعلق بالاحتفال بالذكرى السنوية الخمسين للأمم المتحدة، المؤرخ 24 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1995؛1
وإذ تشير أيضا إلى الإعلان المتعلق بالتدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على الإرهاب الدولي، المرفق نصه بقرار الجمعية العامة 49/60 المؤرخ 9 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1994، الذي كان مما جاء فيه أن "الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة تعيد رسميا تأكيد إدانتها القاطعة لجميع أعمال الإرهاب وأساليبه وممارساته، على اعتبار أنها أعمال إجرامية لا يمكن تبريرها، أينما ارتكبت وأياً كان مرتكبوها، بما في ذلك ما يعرض منها للخطر العلاقات الودية فيما بين الدول والشعوب ويهدد السلامة الإقليمية للدول وأمنها"؛
وإذ تلاحظ أن الإعلان شجع الدول أيضا "على أن تستعرض على وجه السرعة نطاق الأحكام القانونية الدولية القائمة بشأن منع الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره وقمعه والقضاء عليه، بهدف ضمان توفر إطار قانوني شامل يغطي جميع جوانب هذه المسألة"؛
وإذ تشير إلى قرار الجمعية العامة 51/210 المؤرخ 17 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1996 وإلى الإعلان المكمل لإعلان عام 1994 المتعلق بالتدابير الرامية إلى القضاء على الإرهاب الدولي، المرفق به؛
وإذ تلاحظ أيضاً أن الهجمات الإرهابية بواسطة المتفجرات أو غيرها من الأجهزة المميتة أصبحت متفشية؛
وإذ تلاحظ كذلك أن الموجود من الأحكام القانونية المتعددة الأطراف لا يعالج هذه الهجمات على نحو واف؛
واقتناعا منها بالحاجة الملحّة إلى تعزيز التعاون الدولي بين الدول في ابتكار واتخاذ تدابير فعالة وعملية لمنع مثل هذه الأعمال الإرهابية ولمحاكمة مرتكبيها ومعاقبتهم؛
وإذ ترى أن وقوع مثل هذه الأعمال مسألة تسبب عظيم القلق للمجتمع الدولي ككل؛
وإذ تلاحظ أن أنشطة القوات العسكرية للدول تنظمها قواعد للقانون الدولي تخرج عن إطار هذه الاتفاقية وأن استثناء إجراءات معينة من شمول هذه الاتفاقية لا يعني التغاضي عن أفعال غير مشروعة بموجب غيرها أو يجعل منها أفعالا مشروعة، أو يستبعد ملاحقة مرتكبيها قضائيا بموجب قوانين أخرى؛
فقد اتفقت على ما يلي: 
**المادة 1 
* *لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية:
1- يشمل تعبير "مرفق الدولة أو المرفق الحكومي" أي مرفق أو مركبة، دائما كان أو مؤقتا، يستخدمه أو يشغله ممثلو الدولة أو أعضاء الحكومة أو الهيئة التشريعية أو الهيئة القضائية أو مسئولو أو موظفو دولة أو أي سلطة عامة أو كيان عام آخر أو موظفو أو مسئولو منظمة حكومية دولية فيما يتصل بأداء واجباتهم الرسمية.
2- يقصد بتعبير "مرفق بنية أساسية" أي مرفق مملوك ملكية عامة أو خاصة يوفر الخدمات أو يوزعها لصالح الجمهور، من قبيل مرافق المياه أو المجاري أو الطاقة أو الوقود أو الاتصالات.
3- يقصد بتعبير "جهاز متفجر أو غيره من الأجهزة المميتة":
(أ) أي سلاح أو جهاز متفجر أو حارق مصمم لإزهاق الأرواح أو لديه القدرة على إزهاقها، أو مصمم لإحداث إصابات بدنية خطيرة أو أضرار مادية جسيمة أو لديه القدرة على ذلك؛ أو
(ب) أي سلاح أو جهاز مصمم لإزهاق الأرواح أو لديه القدرة على إزهاقها أو مصمم لإحداث إصابات بدنية خطيرة أو أضرار مادية جسيمة أو لديه القدرة على ذلك، عن طريق إطلاق أو نشر أو تأثير المواد الكيميائية السامة، أو العوامل البيولوجية أو التكسينات، أو المواد المماثلة أو الإشعاع أو المواد المشعة. 
4- يقصد بتعبير "القوات العسكرية للدولة" القوات المسلحة لدولة ما، التي تكون منظمة ومدربة ومجهزة بموجب قوانينها الداخلية لأغراض الدفاع أو الأمن الوطني في المقام الأول، والأشخاص العاملين على مساندة تلك القوات المسلحة الذين يخضعون لقيادتها وسيطرتها ومسؤوليتها الرسمية.
5- يقصد بتعبير "المكان المفتوح للاستخدام العام" أجزاء أي مبنى أو أرض أو شارع أو مجرى مائي أو أي مكان آخر، تكون متاحة أو مفتوحة لأفراد الجمهور، سواء بصورة مستمرة أو دورية أو بين الحين والآخر، ويشمل أي مكان تجاري أو لمباشرة أعمال تجارية أو أي مكان ثقافي أو تاريخي أو تعليمي أو ديني أو حكومي أو ترفيهي أو ترويحي أو شبيه بذلك يكون متاحا أو مفتوحا للجمهور على النحو المذكور.
6- يقصد بتعبير "شبكة للنقل العام" جميع المرافق والمركبات والوسائط المستخدمة في إطار خدمات متاحة للجمهور لنقل الأشخاص أو البضائع أو المستخدمة لتقديم هذه الخدمات، سواء كانت مملوكة ملكية عامة أو خاصة.
**المادة 2 
* *1- يعتبر أي شخص مرتكبا لجريمة في مفهوم هذه الاتفاقية إذا قام بصورة غير مشروعة وعن عمد بتسليم أو وضع أو إطلاق أو تفجير جهاز متفجر أو غيره من الأجهزة المميتة داخل أو ضد مكان مفتوح للاستخدام العام أو مرفق تابع للدولة أو الحكومة أو شبكة للنقل العام أو مرفق بنية أساسية، وذلك:
(أ) بقصد إزهاق الأرواح أو إحداث إصابات بدنية خطيرة؛ أو
(ب) بقصد إحداث دمار هائل لذلك المكان أو المرفق أو الشبكة، حيث يتسبب هذا الدمار أو يرجح أن يتسبب في خسائر اقتصادية فادحة. 
2- يرتكب جريمة أيضا كل من يشرع في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
3 - يرتكب جريمة أيضا:
(أ) كل من يساهم كشريك في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 1 أو الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة؛ أو
(ب) كل من ينظم أو يوجه آخرين لارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 1 أو الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة؛ أو
(ج) كل من يساهم بأي طريقة أخرى في قيام مجموعة من الأشخاص، يعملون بقصد مشترك، بارتكاب جريمة أو أكثر من الجرائم المبينة في الفقرة 1 أو الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة؛ ويجب أن تكون هذه المساهمة متعمدة وأن تجري إما بهدف تعزيز النشاط الإجرامي العام أو الغرض الإجرامي للمجموعة أو مع العلم بنية المجموعة ارتكاب الجريمة أو الجرائم المعنية. 
**المادة 3 
* *لا تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية إذا ارتكب الجرم داخل دولة واحدة وكان المدعى ارتكابه الجرم والضحايا من رعايا تلك الدولة، وإذا عثر على المدعى ارتكابه الجرم في إقليم تلك الدولة، ولم تكن أية دولة أخرى تملك، بموجب الفقرة 1 أو الفقرة 2 من المادة 6 من هذه الاتفاقية، الأساس اللازم لممارسة الولاية القضائية، إلا أن أحكام المواد من 10 إلى 15 تنطبق في تلك الحالات حسب الاقتضاء.
**المادة 4 
* *تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من التدابير:
(أ) التي تجعل الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 من هذه الاتفاقية، جرائم جنائية بموجب قانونها الدخلي؛
(ب) التي تجعل مرتكبي تلك الجرائم عرضة لعقوبات مناسبة تراعي ما تتسم به تلك الجرائم من طابع خطير. 
**المادة 5 
* *تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من تدابير، بما فيها التشريعات المحلية عند الاقتضاء، لتكفل ألا تكون الأفعال الجنائية الداخلة في نطاق هذه الاتفاقية، وبخاصة عندما يقصد منها أو يراد بها إشاعة حالة من الرعب بين عامة الجمهور أو جماعة من الأشخاص أو أشخاص معينين، مُبَررة بأي حال من الأحوال لاعتبارات ذات طابع سياسي أو فلسفي أو عقائدي أو عرقي أو إثني أو ديني أو أي طابع مماثل آخر، ولتكفل إنزال عقوبات بمرتكبيها تتمشى مع طابعها الخطير.
**المادة 6 
* *1- تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من التدابير لتقرير ولايتها القضائية على أي جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2، حين تكون الجريمة قد ارتكبت:
(أ) في إقليم تلك الدولة؛ أو
(ب) على متن سفينة ترفع علم تلك الدولة أو طائرة مسجلة بموجب قوانينها وقت ارتكاب الجريمة؛ أو
(ج) على يد أحد مواطني تلك الدولة. 
2- يجوز أيضا للدولة الطرف أن تقرر ولايتها القضائية على أي جريمة من هذا القبيل حين تكون الجريمة قد ارتكبت:
(أ) ضد أحد مواطني تلك الدولة؛ أو
(ب) ضد مرفق للحكومة أو الدولة تابع لتلك الدولة بالخارج، بما في ذلك السفارات أو غيرها من الأماكن القنصلية أو الدبلوماسية التابعة لتلك الدولة؛ أو
(ج) على يد شخص عديم الجنسية يوجد محل إقامته المعتاد في إقليم تلك الدولة؛ أو 
(د) في محاولة تستهدف حمل تلك الدولة على القيام بأي عمل من الأعمال أو الامتناع عن القيام به؛ أو
 (ه‍( على متن طائرة تُشغّلها حكومة تلك الدولة. 
3- عند التصديق على هذه الاتفاقية أو قبولها أو الموافقة عليها أو الانضمام إليها، تخطر كل دولة طرف الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بالولاية القضائية التي قررتها بموجب قانونها الداخلي وفقا للفقرة 2 من هذه المادة. وفي حالة أي تغيير، تخطر الدولة الطرف الأمين العام بذلك على الفور.
4- كذلك تتخذ كل دولة طرف ما يلزم من تدابير لتقرير ولايتها القضائية على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 في الحالات التي يكون فيها الشخص المدعى ارتكابه الجريمة موجودا في إقليمها ولا تسلمه إلى أي من الدول الأطراف التي قررت ولايتها القضائية وفقا للفقرة 1 أو 2 من هذه المادة.
5- لا تحول هذه الاتفاقية دون ممارسة أي ولاية جنائية تقررها دولة طرف وفقا لقانونها الداخلي. 
**المادة 7 
* *1 - لدى تلقي الدولة الطرف معلومات تفيد أن شخصا ما ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 أو يُدعى أنه ارتكبها قد يكون موجودا في إقليمها، تتخذ تلك الدولة الطرف ما يلزم من تدابير طبقا لقانونها الداخلي للتحقيق في الوقائع التي تتضمنها تلك المعلومات.
2 - تقوم الدولة الطرف التي يكون مرتكب الجريمة أو الشخص المُدعى أنه ارتكبها موجودا في إقليمها، لدى اقتناعها بأن الظروف تبرر ذلك، باتخاذ التدابير المناسبة طبقا لقانونها الداخلي، كي تكفل وجود ذلك الشخص لغرض المحاكمة أو التسليم.
3 - يحق لأي شخص تتخذ بشأنه التدابير المشار إليها في الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة:
(أ) أن يتصل دون تأخير بأقرب ممثل مختص للدولة التي ينتمي إلى رعويتها أو التي يحق لها، بخلاف ذلك، حماية حقوق ذلك الشخص، أو للدولة التي يقيم في إقليمها عادة إذا كان عديم الجنسية؛
(ب) أن يزوره ممثل لتلك الدولة؛
(ج) أن يبلّغ بحقوقه المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الفرعيتين (أ) و(ب). 
4 - تمارس الحقوق المشار إليها في الفقرة 3 من هذه المادة وفقا لقوانين وأنظمة الدولة التي يوجد في إقليمها مرتكب الجريمة أو الشخص المدعى أنه ارتكبها، شريطة أن تكون هذه القوانين والأنظمة كفيلة بأن تحقق تماما المقاصد التي تستهدفها الحقوق الممنوحة بموجب الفقرة 3.
5 - لا تخل أحكام الفقرتين 3 و4 من هذه المادة بما لأي دولة طرف تدعي وجود حق لها في الولاية القضائية، وفقا للفقرة الفرعية 1(ج)أو 2(ج) من المادة 6، من حق في دعوة لجنة الصليب الأحمر الدولية إلى الاتصال بالشخص المدعى ارتكابه الجريمة وزيارته.
6 - متى تحفظت الدولة الطرف على شخص ما عملا بهذه المادة، عليها أن تخطر على الفور، مباشرة أو عن طريق الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، الدول الأطراف التي قررت ولايتها القضائية وفقا للفقرتين 1 و2 من المادة 6، وأية دول أطراف أخرى مهتمة بالأمر إذا ما رأت أن من المستصوب القيام بذلك، بوجود هذا الشخص قيد التحفظ وبالظروف التي تبرر احتجازه. وعلى الدولة التي تجري التحقيق المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة أن تبلغ تلك الدول الأطراف على الفور بالنتائج التي توصلت إليها وأن تبين ما إذا كانت تعتزم ممارسة الولاية القضائية.
**المادة 8 
* *1- إذا لم تقم الدولة الطرف التي يوجد في إقليمها الشخص المدعى ارتكابه الجريمة بتسليم ذلك الشخص، تكون ملزمة في الحالات التي تنطبق عليها المادة 6، وبدون أي استثناء على الإطلاق وسواء كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت أو لم ترتكب في إقليمها، بأن تحيل القضية دون إبطاء لا لزوم له إلى سلطاتها المختصة بقصد المحاكمة من خلال إجراءات تتفق وقوانين تلك الدولة. وعلى هذه السلطات أن تتخذ قرارها بنفس الأسلوب المتبع في حالة أي جريمة أخرى خطيرة الطابع بموجب قانون تلك الدولة.
2- حينما لا يجيز القانون الداخلي في الدولة الطرف أن تسلم تلك الدولة أحد مواطنيها بموجب ترتيبات تسليم المجرمين أو غيرها إلا بشرط إعادته إليها ليقضي الحكم الصادر بحقه نتيجة المحاكمة أو الإجراءات التي طُلب تسليمه من أجلها، وتوافق هذه الدولة والدولة التي تطلب تسليم هذا الشخص إليها على هذا الخيار وعلى أي شروط أخرى قد تريانها مناسبة، يكون هذا التسليم المشروط كافيا لاستيفاء الالتزام المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.
**المادة 9 
* *1- تعتبر الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 مدرجة كجرائم تستوجب تسليم المجرم في أي معاهدة لتسليم المجرمين تكون نافذة بين أي من الدول الأطراف قبل بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية. وتتعهد الدول الأطراف بإدراج مثل هذه الجرائم كجرائم تستوجب تسليم المجرم في كل معاهدة لتسليم المجرمين تُعقد فيما بينها بعد ذلك.
2- حينما تتلقى دولة طرف تشترط لتسليم المجرم وجود معاهدة طلبا للتسليم من دولة طرف أخرى لا ترتبط معها بمعاهدة لتسليم المجرمين، يجوز للدولة المطلوب منها التسليم أن تعتبر هذه الاتفاقية، إذا شاءت، أساسا قانونيا للتسليم فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2. وتخضع عملية التسليم للشروط الأخرى التي ينص عليها قانون الدولة المقدم إليها الطلب.
3- تعترف الدول الأطراف التي لا تشترط لتسليم المجرمين وجود معاهدة بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 كجرائم تستوجب تسليم المجرمين فيما بينها، رهنا بالشروط التي ينص عليها قانون الدولة المقدم إليها الطلب.
4- إذا لزم الأمر، تعامل الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2، لأغراض تسليم المجرمين فيما بين الدول الأطراف، كما لو أنها ارتُكبت لا في المكان الذي وقعت فيه فحسب بل في إقليم الدولة التي تكون قد قررت ولايتها القضائية وفقا للفقرتين 1 و2 من المادة 6 أيضا.
5- تعتبر أحكام جميع معاهدات وترتيبات تسليم المجرمين المبرمة فيما بين الدول الأطراف معدلة فيما بين هذه الدول فيما يتعلق بالجرائم المحددة في المادة 2، إلى الحد الذي تتعارض فيه تلك الأحكام مع هذه الاتفاقية.
**المادة 10 
* *1- تتبادل الدول الأطراف أكبر قدر من المساعدة فيما يتعلق بالتحقيقات أو الإجراءات الجنائية أو إجراءات التسليم المرفوعة بخصوص الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2، بما في ذلك المساعدة في الحصول على ما يوجد تحت تصرفها من أدلة لازمة للإجراءات.
2- تفي الدول الأطراف بالتزاماتها المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة بما يتفق مع أي معاهدات أو ترتيبات أخرى بشأن تبادل المساعدة القانونية تكون قائمة فيما بينها. وفي حالة عدم وجود مثل هذه المعاهدات أو الترتيبات، تتبادل الدول الأطراف المساعدة وفقا لقانونها الداخلي.
**المادة 11 
* *لا يجوز، لأغراض تسليم المجرمين أو المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة، اعتبار أي جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 جريمة سياسية أو جريمة متصلة بجريمة سياسية أو جريمة ارتكبت بدوافع سياسية. وبالتالي، لا يجوز رفض طلب بشأن تسليم المجرمين أو المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة مؤسس على مثل هذه الجريمة لمجرد أنه يتعلق بجريمة سياسية أو جريمة متصلة بجريمة سياسية أو جريمة ارتكبت بدوافع سياسية.
**المادة 12 
* *ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يفسر على أنه يفرض التزاما بتسليم المجرم أو بتقديم المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة إذا توفرت لدى الدولة الطرف المطلوب منها التسليم أسباب وجيهة تدعوها إلى الاعتقاد بأن طلب تسليم المجرمين لارتكابهم الجرائم المذكورة في المادة 2، أو طلب المساعدة القانونية المتبادلة فيما يتعلق بهذه الجرائم، قد قدم بغية محاكمة أو معاقبة شخص ما بسبب العنصر الذي ينتمي إليه أو بسبب دينه أو جنسيته أو أصله الإثني أو رأيه السياسي، أو بأن استجابتها للطلب سيكون فيها مساس بوضع الشخص المذكور لأي من هذه الأسباب.
**المادة 13 
* *1- يجوز نقل الشخص المحتجز في إقليم دولة طرف، أو الذي يقضي مدة حكمه في إقليمها، والمطلوب وجوده في دولة أخرى من الدول الأطراف لأغراض الشهادة أو تحديد الهوية أو المساعدة بأي شكل آخر في الحصول على الأدلة اللازمة للتحقيق في الجرائم أو المحاكمة عليها بموجب هذه الاتفاقية، إذا استُوفي الشرطان التاليان:
(أ) موافقة هذا الشخص، الحرة، عن علم، عن نقله؛ و
(ب) موافقة السلطات المختصة في كلتا الدولتين على النقل، رهنا بالشروط التي تراها هاتان الدولتان مناسبة. 
2- لأغراض هذه المادة:
(أ) يكون للدولة التي يُنقل إليها الشخص سلطة إبقائه قيد التحفظ، وعليها التزام بذلك، ما لم تطلب الدولة التي نقل منها غير ذلك أو تأذن به؛
(ب) على الدولة التي نُقل إليها الشخص أن تنفذ، دون إبطاء، التزامها بإعادته إلى عهدة الدولة التي نُقل منها وفقا للمتفق عليه من قبل، أو لما يتفق عليه خلاف ذلك، بين السلطات المختصة في كلتا الدولتين؛
(ج) لا يجوز للدولة التي نُقل إليها الشخص أن تطالب الدولة التي نُقل منها هذا الشخص ببدء إجراءات لطلب التسليم من أجل إعادته إليها؛
(د) تحتسب للشخص المنقول المدة التي قضاها قيد التحفظ لدى الدولة التي نُقل إليها، على أنها من مدة العقوبة المنفذة عليه في الدولة التي نُقل منها. 
3- ما لم توافق الدولة الطرف التي يتقرر نقل شخص ما منها، وفقا لهذه المادة، لا يجوز أن يحاكَم ذلك الشخص، أيا كانت جنسيته، أو يحتجز أو تقيّد حريته الشخصية على أي نحو آخر في إقليم الدولة الطرف التي ينقل إليها بشأن أي أفعال أو أحكام بالإدانة سابقة لمغادرته إقليم الدولة التي نقل منها.
**المادة 14 
* *يكفل لأي شخص موضوع قيد التحفظ أو متخذة بشأنه أي تدابير أخرى أو مقامة عليه الدعوى عملا بهذه الاتفاقية أن يلقى معاملة منصفة، بما فيها التمتع بجميع الحقوق والضمانات طبقا لقانون الدولة التي يوجد هذا الشخص في إقليمها وتنص عليها أحكام القانون الدولي الواجبة التطبيق، بما في ذلك القانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان.
**المادة 15 
* *تتعاون الدول الأطراف على منع ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2، ولا سيما بما يلي:
(أ) اتخاذ جميع التدابير الممكنة، بما فيها تكييف تشريعاتها الداخلية، عند اللزوم، لمنع ومناهضة الإعداد في إقليم كل منها لارتكاب تلك الجرائم داخل أقاليمها أو خارجها؛ بما في ذلك التدابير اللازمة لحظر قيام الأشخاص والجماعات والمنظمات في أقاليمها بأنشطة غير مشروعة تشجع على ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2 أو تحرض على ارتكابها أو تنظمها أو تمولها عن علم أو تشارك في ارتكابها؛
(ب) تبادل المعلومات الدقيقة المتحقق منها وفقا لقانونها الداخلي وتنسيق التدابير الإدارية وغير الإدارية المتخذة حسب الاقتضاء لمنع ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 2؛
(ج) الاضطلاع، عند الاقتضاء، بأعمال البحث والتطوير فيما يتعلق بطرائق الكشف عن المتفجرات وغيرها من المواد الضارة التي قد تفضي إلى الموت أو الإصابة البدنية، والتشاور بشأن وضع معايير لوسم المتفجرات بهدف تحديد مصدرها في أثناء التحقيقات التي تجرى في أعقاب حوادث التفجير، وتبادل المعلومات بشأن التدابير الوقائية، والتعاون ونقل التكنولوجيا والمعدات وما يتصل بها من مواد. 
**المادة 16 
* *على الدولة الطرف التي تجري فيها محاكمة الشخص المدعى ارتكابه الجريمة أن تقوم، وفقا لقانونها الداخلي أو إجراءاتها الواجبة التطبيق، بإبلاغ النتيجة النهائية لإجراءات المحاكمة إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، الذي يحيل هذه المعلومات إلى الدول الأطراف الأخرى.
**المادة 17 
* *تنفذ الدول الأطراف التزاماتها المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية على نحو يتفق مع مبدأي تساوي الدول في السيادة وسلامتها الإقليمية ومبدأ عدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية للدول الأخرى.
**المادة 18 
* *ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يبيح لدولة طرف أن تمارس في إقليم دولة طرف أخرى الولاية القضائية وأن تضطلع بالمهام التي هي من صميم اختصاص سلطات الدولة الطرف الأخرى وفقا لقانونها الداخلي.
**المادة 19 
* *1- ليس في هذه الاتفاقية ما يمس الحقوق والالتزامات والمسؤوليات الأخرى للدول والأفراد بموجب القانون الدولي، ولا سيما مقاصد ومبادئ ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والقانون الإنساني الدولي.
2- لا تسري هذه الاتفاقية على أنشطة القوات المسلحة خلال صراع مسلح، حسبما يفهم من تلك التعابير في إطار القانون الإنساني الدولي، باعتباره القانون الذي ينظمها، كما لا تسري هذه الاتفاقية على الأنشطة التي تضطلع بها القوات المسلحة لدولة ما بصدد ممارسة واجباتها الرسمية بقدر ما تنظم بقواعد أخرى من القانون الدولي.
**المادة 20 
* *1- يُعرض للتحكيم أي نزاع ينشأ بين دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف حول تفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية ولا تتسنى تسويته بالتفاوض خلال مدة معقولة، وذلك بناء على طلب واحدة من هذه الدول. وإذا لم تتمكن الأطراف من التوصل، في غضون ستة أشهر من تاريخ طلب التحكيم، إلى اتفاق على تنظيم أمر التحكيم، جاز لأي من تلك الأطراف إحالة النزاع إلى محكمة العدل الدولية، بتقديم طلب بذلك، وفقا للنظام الأساسي للمحكمة.
2- يجوز لأية دولة أن تعلن لدى التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية أو التصديق عليها أو قبولها أو الموافقة عليها أو لدى الانضمام إليها أنها لا تعتبر نفسها ملزمة بالتقيد بالفقرة 1 من هذه المادة. ولا تكون الدول الأطراف الأخرى ملزمة بالتقيد بالفقرة 1 إزاء أية دولة طرف أبدت تحفظا من هذا القبيل.
3- لأية دولة طرف أبدت تحفظا وفقا للفقرة 2 من هذه المادة أن تسحب هذا التحفظ متى شاءت، بإخطار توجهه إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
**المادة 21 
* *1- يُفتح باب التوقيع على هذه الاتفاقية أمام جميع الدول من 12 كانون الثاني/يناير 1998 حتى 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1999 في مقر الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك.
2- تخضع هذه الاتفاقية للتصديق أو القبول أو الموافقة. وتودع وثائق التصديق أو القبول أو الموافقة لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
3- يُفتح باب الانضمام إلى هذه الاتفاقية أمام أية دولة. وتودع وثائق الانضمام لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
**المادة 22 
* *1- يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ إيداع وثيقة التصديق أو القبول أو الموافقة أو الانضمام الثانية والعشرين لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2- بالنسبة إلى كل دولة تصدق على الاتفاقية أو تقبلها أو توافق عليها أو تنضم إليها بعد إيداع وثيقة التصديق أو القبول أو الموافقة أو الانضمام الثانية والعشرين، يبدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية في اليوم الثلاثين من تاريخ إيداع تلك الدولة وثيقة تصديقها أو قبولها أو موافقتها أو انضمامها.
**المادة 23 
* *1- لأية دولة طرف أن تنسحب من هذه الاتفاقية بإشعار خطي يوجه إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2- يصبح الانسحاب نافذا لدى انقضاء سنة على تاريخ وصول الإشعار إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
**المادة 24 
* *يودع أصل هذه الاتفاقية، الذي تتساوى في الحجية نصوصه الإسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والعربية والفرنسية، لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة الذي يرسل نسخا معتمدة من هذه النصوص إلى جميع الدول.
وإثباتا لذلك، قام الموقعون أدناه، المفوضون بذلك حسب الأصول من حكوماتهم، بتوقيع هذه الاتفاقية المعروضة للتوقيع في مقر الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك في 12 كانون الثاني/يناير 1998.
	_______________________
 - وثيقة الأمم المتحدة  A/Res/42/164.
** 
*

----------

